# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kerkoj te mar lek me fajde X 3

## EuroStar1

Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?

Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000



Jo mor burr i jep pa fajde 1 mij euro veq mos merr me fajde.

----------


## angmokio

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


Po mesove disa Sure te Kuranit permendesh do ti bej une dhurate. Llaf Burri!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Po mesove disa Sure te Kuranit permendesh do ti bej une dhurate. Llaf Burri!


a nuk thuhet ne Kuran se fajdet jane harram?

----------


## angmokio

> a nuk thuhet ne Kuran se fajdet jane harram?


Prandaj i thashe qe do ja bej dhurate  :shkelje syri:

----------


## illyrian rex

Euro, po e mesove permendesh 'O moj Shqypni e mjera Shqypni', do ti jap 1000 euro + 1 lavatriqe.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Po mesove disa Sure te Kuranit permendesh do ti bej une dhurate. Llaf Burri!



Nuk u kujtova para teje ti bej kete oferte.  :perqeshje:  Nuk eshte ky prej atyre qe perfitoj 2 fish 1 udhe e 2 pune haha.

----------


## cool_shqype

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


Mos ke nejt afer Sudes dhe gabimisht te dha formulen e suksesit te saj ????

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po mesove disa Sure te Kuranit permendesh do ti bej une dhurate. Llaf Burri!


Llaf burri qe di me mbi 10 sure permendesh, perfshi komplet lutjet dhe salavatet  :shkelje syri:  A ta jap numrin e bankes qe te dedhesh 1000 Euroshin



> Euro, po e mesove permendesh 'O moj Shqypni e mjera Shqypni', do ti jap 1000 euro + 1 lavatriqe.


Kete e kam ditur, po e kam zevendesuar me O moj Shqiperi he lumja ti



> Mos ke nejt afer Sudes dhe gabimisht te dha formulen e suksesit te saj ????


Pse a thua nuk ka me budallej ?

----------


## angmokio

> Llaf burri qe di me mbi 10 sure permendesh, perfshi komplet lutjet dhe salavatet  A ta jap numrin e bankes qe te dedhesh 1000 Euroshin
> 
> Kete e kam ditur, po e kam zevendesuar me O moj Shqiperi he lumja ti
> 
> 
> Pse a thua nuk ka me budallej ?


Meso Suren Jasin dhe Mulk , vetem 2 Sure dhe po t'betohem Vallaj do ti dergoj une direkt.

P.s Proven do ta japesh me provim, do te sjell nje mikun tim qe ta degjoj , se nga Skype e di qe do ma fusesh me ndonje klecke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Meso Suren Jasin dhe Mulk , vetem 2 Sure dhe po t'betohem Vallaj do ti dergoj une direkt.
> 
> P.s Proven do ta japesh me provim, do te sjell nje mikun tim qe ta degjoj se nga Skype e di qe do ma fusesh me ndonje klecke



Tregoj qe edhe kuptimin me thelb jo vetem shqiptimin e tyre. Se ti fshiu paret shqiptari per pare hala se din ti qka ban  :perqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Tregoj qe edhe kuptimin me thelb jo vetem shqiptimin e tyre. Se ti fshiu paret shqiptari per pare hala se din ti qka ban


Ska problem , nuk po e ngarkoj me shume.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


keshtu ka vepruar Greqia deri ne falimentim

----------


## xhori

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


me mire nje x5

----------


## loneeagle

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


damn 300% return, cfare vendos si collateral???

----------


## _MALSORI_

> damn 300% return, cfare vendos si 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				collateral
> 			
> 		
> 
> ???


kalova lumin , te dhjefsha kalin...

----------


## EuroStar1

> damn 300% return, cfare vendos si collateral???


Pse nuk ke besim te une ti ?

----------


## Station

> Ka ndonjeri qe jep para me fajde ?
> 
> Shifra sa do qofte per 6 muaj X 3 ...d.m.th me jep 1000 Euro, per 6 muaj i kthej 3000


Në një nga pikat që do hapësh më mer dhe mua menaxher...... kshu mantenxher. :pa dhembe:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Në një nga pikat që do hapësh më mer dhe mua menaxher...... kshu mantenxher.


Per cdo klient ke 10% te kredis qe mer

Po te duash te bej direktor te pergjithshem se keni eksperienc nga keto pune ju te PS-se  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Per cdo klient ke 10% te kredis qe mer
> 
> Po te duash te bej direktor te pergjithshem se keni eksperienc nga keto pune ju te PS-se


Ashtu të lumtë. :pa dhembe: 
Kur do fillojmë??

Hajde more ju, hidhuni, mos i mbani paratë posht dyshekut që tju myken, jepjani gjeneral Euros dhe do ti merni të pastra dhe të shumfishuara. :ngerdheshje:

----------

